# MMA cage for sale



## Johnlodge83 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi all. We have a semi cage for sale. Its a 28ft cage but should you need a smaller one the manufacturers have said they can resize it. The matting is 70mm thick and is in perfect condition. If interested please email with details of what size you would like it and I can get back to you with a price. [email protected]


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

Let me just ask the misses if she wouldnt mind keeping it in the living room for a bit and i will get back to you mate.....:no:


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

1927 said:


> Let me just ask the misses if she wouldnt mind keeping it in the living room for a bit and i will get back to you mate.....:no:


He hee.. that would be hilarious.. Hello luv. Guess what i got. ... SHMACK.. what's up, dont you like the colour!


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

spitfire said:


> He hee.. that would be hilarious.. Hello luv. Guess what i got. ... SHMACK.. what's up, dont you like the colour!


:laugh:


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Is it possible you have a picture ? and can you just list some prices for the different sizes ? Was thinking of donating one to the gym


----------

